# What in the heck??? Trail cam pic



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Buddy got this on camera this week...I'm lost to say the least...and he wasn't eating because next few pics was just deer standing...fine btw





  








Image




__
jkeeney20


__
Nov 22, 2015


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

What a cool photo...


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not seeing it.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Just the buck lying down with the fox would have been weird enough without all the ancillaries. Who is the guy with the handheld device? He looks like God checking in on a couple of his critters. And what does "Mohawk 0109" in the lower right hand corner mean? 

I was thinking some sort of weird double, or triple exposure, but I don't even know if that's possible in the digital age. Maybe those woods are haunted!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok now I really wish I could see this picture. I'm on the ohub app on my galaxy. I've never had issues seeing pictures here before. Would it make a difference if I logged in on my desk top?


----------



## wallen34 (Nov 20, 2013)

beaver said:


> Ok now I really wish I could see this picture. I'm on the ohub app on my galaxy. I've never had issues seeing pictures here before. Would it make a difference if I logged in on my desk top?


Yea...I had to get on my laptop to see it.


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Can someone repost the photo. No computer here.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Haha that's just my buddy taking a pic n his reflection...I was just wondering why a deer was there with that meat eater...just laying around...maybe it's like the cartoon "fox and the hound" lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a real neat picture. thanks for sharing it with us.
sherman


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

The artist side of me is thinking thats a worth photo.. All those elements. Wild...


----------



## Wall3y3 (Dec 31, 2014)

I've seen fox run within feet of deer and neither paid each other any mind. Not really on the food chain.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool picture. I agree the deer probably doesn't feel threatened by the fox. Had it been some coyotes- different story.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I've had a different experience. One time while bow hunting, off a hill so steep it's darn near a cliff, comes an 8 point buck. Not much in the rack department, but boy was he handsome! Just in prime condition. Up the hill from the other side scampers the biggest, most beautiful red fox I have ever seen! 

Well, the buck didn't like having that fox around one bit! He bristled up and started stomping around. He even lowered his head and mock charged the fox a couple times. The fox kept dodging around. It seemed like he wanted to get to something, and he did eventually. He started digging up something he had buried. That disturbed the buck big time, and he started doing that "prancing pony" walk they do where they pick their front legs way up high and throw their heads back! What a sight.

Eventually the buck walked behind a pine tree and I drew my bow. He walked out from behind the pine, then behind another tree, and I let my bow down! I let them both walk! You don't get entertainment like that sitting on the couch.

There's more to the story involving the fox, but it deserves it's own thread. Maybe something like, "Funny Deer Hunting Stories". I think I'll start it, but not tonight. I'm too tired!


----------

